# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Зик не считает стаховые взносы

## Валерий74

Добрый день! Столкнулся с проблемой зик не считает страховые взносы, выдает текст следующего содержания :                                        Распределение по счетам:
Не указан счет учета взносов в ПФР на накопительную пенсию по тарифу ЕНВД! Проводки сформированы не будут.
Не указан способ отражения в НУ взносов в ПФР на накопительную пенсию по тарифу ЕНВД! В состав расходов включен не будет.
Не указан счет учета взносов в ПФР на страховую пенсию по тарифу ЕНВД! Проводки сформированы не будут.
Не указан способ отражения в НУ взносов в ПФР на страховую пенсию по тарифу ЕНВД! В состав расходов включен не будет.
Не указан счет учета взносов в ТФОМС! Проводки сформированы не будут.
Не указан способ отражения в НУ взносов в ТФОМС! В состав расходов включен не будет.
Не указан счет учета взносов в ФСС! Проводки сформированы не будут.
Не указан способ отражения в НУ взносов в ФСС! В состав расходов включен не будет.
Не указан счет учета взносов в ФФОМС! Проводки сформированы не будут.
Не указан способ отражения в НУ взносов в ФФОМС! В состав расходов включен не будет.

----------


## svetik_svetiko

зайдите СПРАВОЧНИКИ --- РАСЧЕТ ЗАРПЛАТЫ --- ВИДЫ РАСЧЕТОВ и на закладке СТРАХОВЫЕ ВЗНОСЫ заполните по каждому виду налогов проводку. 
Если список пустой, тогда через кнопку "Помощник" нужно прописать предопределенный расчет

----------


## Валерий74

Спасибо, сделал.Теперь ничего не пишет, пропускает. но и налоги не считает:confused: где можно еще посмотреть?

----------


## svetik_svetiko

а вы документ "начисление страховых взносов" сделали? через  РЕГРАМЕНТЫ --- РАСЧЕТ ЗАРПЛАТЫ расчитали?

----------


## Валерий74

сделал, и перепроводил. ндфл и ФСС НС считает, а пенсионные начисления никак,хотя в декабре ЕСН все выдавал как надо. непонятно:confused:

----------


## svetik_svetiko

Декабрь - это 2009 год. Вы уверены что сделали документ "начисление страховых взносов", а не "Начисление налогов с ФОТ"?

----------


## Maksy_G

уфф, спасибо, Светик!

----------


## svetik_svetiko

Один вопросы задает, второй спасибо говорит :)

----------


## gfulk

Раздвоение личности, очевидно :)

----------


## Maksy_G

нет, просто ответ Светика мне тоже помог

----------

